# 12 week scan - 4 pictures - is it a girl? (Update page 3)



## Indian Maa

Is it a girl? or no nub pictures here?
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 48









photo 2.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 37









photo 3.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 33









photo 4.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 32


----------



## bdb84

Looks :pink: to me!


----------



## Indian Maa

bump!


----------



## sunshine2014

Looks like a boy to me!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## naturluvr

:pink:


----------



## ellahopesky

i say :pink:


----------



## mummy2_1

:blue:


----------



## teal

I think :blue:


----------



## stephaniexx

I think boy, looks like the nub is on the rise xx


----------



## bless5

I would lean slightly Boy only bc the nub looks slightly on the rise
How close to 13w is this u/s? Best of luck!!


----------



## Indian Maa

bless5 said:


> I would lean slightly Boy only bc the nub looks slightly on the rise
> How close to 13w is this u/s? Best of luck!!

Thank you Bless and everyone! I somehow thought theres no nub picture...

Its exactly at 12 weeks.


----------



## littlesteph

boy


----------



## Indian Maa

Thank you. I have a boy. Will be delighted to have another one.


----------



## WantaBelly

guessing :blue:


----------



## Indian Maa

thank you... I am clue less... I cant see a boy nub... can see a bit like a girl nub... Or am I looking at the wrong place... 

have you been predicting based on skull theory? or nub?


----------



## Indian Maa

Amazing how accurate you girls are! It's a boy! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Minime8

Congrats on your blue bump x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## Ssofat

I think it is a boy.


----------



## madseasons

Congrats! :)


----------



## Indian Maa

Thanks all


----------

